# I am having troubles with album pics



## tom37 (Nov 28, 2010)

Under my albums I have the default album where all the pics that I have uploaded are saved. I know there is an option to not save it there but its checked by default and I always forget to uncheck it.

My pic uploads are going really slow these days and I figured I would dump the default album and see if that helps.

If this is something a mod can do, Please go ahead and delete it, unless it has to be there for my pics to show in my threads.

Last one, I have noticed that when viewing albums, mine and others, when you click a pic its really really sow to load and then its a tiny pic. When they are in a thread they are much larger, also if you copy and paste the link to a new window they open large.

If there is an easy way to delete my album pls let me know and also if there is an easy way to view other members photos, again pls pass on the info.

Thanks Tom


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 28, 2010)

I encountered a similiar problem and it was confirmed by Brian. He has reported it to Huddler. Thanks for your input on the problem.


----------

